# YouTube user KJ92508 - Halloween Light Show



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wanna see TOTs dancing to this






There's also this one


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG..that is awesome.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

*My friend sent me this*

http://video.news.com.au/2159556534/Everybody-shuffling-to-this-Halloween-light-show

This is so amazing!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was cool. I wish they lived in my neighborhood.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's freaking sweet!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

lol how can people just be calmly driving by without at least slowing down? Very cool!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

*Halloween House Light Show*

This one is my favourite


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

kevin242 said:


> lol how can people just be calmly driving by without at least slowing down? Very cool!


Exactly what I was thinking!!! Both light shows are just fantastic!!! My fav of the two is "This is Halloween", just awesome! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Scary thing- people are copying his past videos and claiming them as theirs. Sad.


----------



## Haunted Prints (Aug 30, 2010)

*Favorite Halloween House - This is Halloween by Marilyn Manson*

Favorite Halloween House - This is Halloween by Marilyn Manson


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*'Party Rock Anthem' Halloween house shut down by HOA*

http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/party-rock-anthem-halloween-house-shut-down-by-hoa

Was bound to happen to him ... looked like a fun show!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's an impressive display and on one level it's sad he had to shut down, but I have to say the points about issues with traffic and property damage are well made. If you have people starting to line up at 2:00PM for a show that starts after 7:00PM, you can pretty much expect that there will be some who get bored while waiting and cause problems. And if you lived next door, can you imagine trying to do something as simple as getting into and out of your driveway every night?

What would be a good solution would be for him to work out something with the city to do a display elsewhere. That kind of expertise should not go to waste.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

If you've ever been to Riverside, CA you'd know why the HOA was bitching. There are a few really, really nice spots but they are surrounded by a lot of slummy areas. Most of the people are weird... I can't even imagine the crowds outside this guy's house and I admire him for doing something like this. Riverside overall is a dump. I had to commute there for almost 2 years and I loathed every single day of it.

My apologies in advance if you live there and are offended by what I said.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Somehow I missed this video when it went viral. It's pretty amazing... But I wouldn't want to live anywhere nearby once the masses started gathering outside.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I just heard that guy got shut down this year. I'm still trying to find out if it's true.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I found an open letter on their website. It would seem that the neighbors and the HOA are not as excited about the display as many of the rest of us are. The website is creativelightingdisplay.com


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess that is something we all have to consider when improving our Haunts. I know my TOTs grow in numbers every year nowhere near his, fortunately. Who could afford the candy?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

R. Lamb said:


> I found an open letter on their website. It would seem that the neighbors and the HOA are not as excited about the display as many of the rest of us are. The website is creativelightingdisplay.com


If I had to listen to that song all night long, I probably wouldn't be too excited either lol


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

yup, he was shut down


----------



## pamz (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------

